# fluval impeller shaft



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

So I just got 2 fluval 404`s and after opening it up to clean everything I found out that both shafts are snapped into 2 pieces. Does anyone know where I can find better ones? I would love to get my 75g up and running asap, so if anyone has spare parts or know where I can get what I need. I would greatly appreciate the help. 

Edit: sorry if I posted in the wrong section.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I bought a used 404 and it also had a snaped shaft.

I got a replacement at Pauls Aquarium.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

mikebike said:


> I bought a used 404 and it also had a snaped shaft.
> 
> I got a replacement at Pauls Aquarium.


Surrey is a bit far from me, but thanks Ill head there as a last resort.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Check with IPU, I've heard of Grant being able to provide replacement parts for canister filters.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

There is IPU, JL & KE in Bby. Should know that by now ??????


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> There is IPU, JL & KE in Bby. Should know that by now ??????


Yes I do know they exist, I was just hoping someone has spares or know exactly which store has them. Never exactly ever went spare part shopping.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Aquariums west will have the parts, or they can get them in. I know the other stores mentioned probably will not have the parts.


----------

